# Hamster toy ideas?



## AmyH (Jul 24, 2013)

I got a hamster back in May and I know they get bored very easily so I bought him a tunnel and a see-saw. He ate half of the tunnel so I put the see-saw in there and he seems to really enjoy that.
What other ideas is there that I could put in his cage as I don't want him to get bored.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

The bisto gravy tubes once the granules are all gone.
I give it a wipe out with a damp cloth and then cut the bottom out.

Cardboard boxes

I always buy the wooden houses, the wooden log huts that you can bend oh and a good sized decent wheel.
Mine likes sitting in the sputniks and I put in a corner hammock which she likes sitting and having a wash on.


----------



## Darkwolf23 (Mar 6, 2014)

You can never go wrong with cardboard tubes!!
I have gerbils now and they just love them, but I remember my 2 hamsters loved them too! They give them something to crawl through and also chew.
And you don't need to spend any extra money for them, just instead of throwing out the toilet/kitchen roll tube pop it in their cage  

Do you have a hamster ball? They're good as you can just pop your hammy in and they can run round the whole room - should burn off some energy so they're not getting bored. Just remeber to keep an eye on them as they can be great escape artists.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Do you have a hamster wheel? these are the best for curbing boredom and good exercise for them. Cardboard toilet roll tubes are always a hit, grass houses [although they will destroy them eventually] Willow sticks they can chew and munch on.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

My Syrian would struggle to get in toilet roll tubes she's a very big girl. That's why I suggested the cardboard bisto granules tubes. 
I got a wodent wheel senior off pet planet for £15 it's the 11 inch one.


----------



## muddy_dragon (Sep 25, 2010)

As others hve mentioned wodent wheels or karlie wonderland wheels are excellent.

Some good tricks are hiding food.

You could try scatter feeding for a bit more natural food collection

You can pop treats inside things some basic ideas:
Pop food/treats inside a cardboard tube and scrunch the ends then throw it in
food/treats inside closed egg boxes
put food/treats inside a toilet roll tube scrunch up the ends and suspend it from the roof so they have to reach to get it
put food in the centre of a toilet roll tube and put tissue paper or hay in each end.

my hamster loves anything he can climb. if you can secure a good indoor area they love freeroaming (you have to supervise them though).

apple tree twigs especially if they have a few leaves on still are great too


----------

